# Missing forums?



## Heretic Apostate (Jan 19, 2002)

Where's House Rules, for instance?


----------



## Wicht (Jan 19, 2002)

House rules is under DMstuff


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 19, 2002)

A number of forums have been collapsed into sub-forums. Just click on DM stuff!  The only one actually missing is Gamers seeking gamers, and we'll fix that.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Sigh... I liked it the old way, but I guess this works well enough. And I hope Gamers Seeking Gamers gets back up soon!


----------

